# Free $50 Gift Card with Samsung Galaxy



## bancelina (Sep 11, 2012)

Recently I have used an offer from bestbuy.com about *Samsung Galaxy Tab 2*

I got a *Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 Tablet with 16GB Memory, Plus Free Shipping*. I have used from http://www.ezcoupons...ns_cm_3065.aspx

This offer is expiring in 2 days *"on September 15, 2012".*

One thing I want from you people. I need to get reviews about this. I have used this deal and have no idea if I have get a real savvy option.

Help?


----------

